# Stinky Flew The Coop ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My much loved old feral pigeon, Stinky (aka Catherine The Great), got out on me late yesterday afternoon. She circled the yard a couple of times then flew to a very tall palm tree about a block away, sat for a few minutes and took off to the northwest (which would be heading back towards where she came from). I had Stinky for years .. just found an early on picture dated April of 2001, so she's been here at least 6 years. She had taken up with Darth Vader and seemed to be happy and content. I have no idea what prompted her to leave, but leave she did. I've watched for her to return all day today, but there is no sign of her.

Be safe and be happy, old girl. I miss you.

http://www.rims.net/2005Dec24/target2.html

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Was she ready to go?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Was she ready to go?
> 
> Pidgey


Apparently .. she took off like a rocket. Seriously, she was very healthy and had recovered from her injuries years ago.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, maybe she'd like to revisit her old haunts before she passes away. All of my ancestors have been like that.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It must feel good to her to fly free.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, I'm sorry to hear about Stinky, I know how much you loved
the old gal. I'm hoping she'll pull a Tooter on you.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Still, it wouldn't be surprising at all if she came back.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Well, maybe she'd like to revisit her old haunts before she passes away. All of my ancestors have been like that.
> 
> Pidgey


Well .. ya know .. I actually thought of that .. that she wanted to go back home before her time came. I have no idea how old she was when she came here, but she was an adult. I try not to anthropomorphize, but I know I did in this case. Hopefully she will be out in the backyard in the AM and make me feel like a fool .. somehow, I don't think that is going to happen .. 

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hopefully she will be out in the backyard in the AM and make me feel like a fool .. somehow, I don't think that is going to happen ..
> 
> Terry


Never say never, Terry, just look at Tooter! There's always hope and when you least expect it miracles happen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone .. I think Stinky is gone for good, but we shall see. After all these years I figure she left for a reason and a reason that I don't know or understand. 

Terry


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

So sorry about Stinky, sometimes birds do the oddest things... hope she returns. It is so hard to lose one no matter how.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terry,

I'm not going to say "sorry" .... yet...

"it ain't over til it's over"

We will send out "Stinky, return home!" thoughts  

Hugs

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, everyone .. I think Stinky is gone for good, but we shall see. After all these years I figure she left for a reason and a reason that I don't know or understand.
> 
> Terry



Hi Terry, 


Birds, like anyone, sometimes need a Vacation...or just want to have a change of venue.


I bet she comes back after a while, might be days, weeks, months even.

SHe was not in a mated relationship? No Eggs or Babys presently?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I'm sorry to hear Stinky "flew the coop", I hope she returns to live out her life in contentment and happiness with her familiar flock, perhaps she just needed a vacation. I DO hope she pulls a Tooter on you, as fp mentioned.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, don't quite know what to say about Stinky leaving - part of me wants her to return and another wants her to soar to the heavens. I do know that when they decide to fly out of a loft or aviary, they'll do it quicker than a blink.

Our ****** pulled that a few years ago but fortunately she stayed around the house - torn between freedom and captivity - until mean old me grabbed her by the tail and made the decision for her.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Terry,

In the past you have said that if a pigeon makes a successful escape bid then it is right for it to go and this thought has often comforted me. However, I hope that Stinky returns if only to visit and reassure you that she is all right and that she knows where to go when she needs help.

When my Star escaped I didn't see him for three days, but at the end of that time he was eager to get back into the aviary.

Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



until mean old me grabbed her by the tail and made the decision for her.

Click to expand...

*That was funny!

Six years, I think she will be back. Stinky probably just wanted to see if it was greener on the other side. Couple days and the sheltered life will look greener.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Terry. I really feel your pain.

I am thinking that STINKY WILL "pull a Tooter "on you and return home.

She is probably just exploring. I am sure her mind and her "tummy" will remind her of you and her nice things she always had at her disposal.

Keep your eyes to the sky.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Hope Stinky comes back, but if not, best wishes to her to enjoy her freedom and be safe and healthy.

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well she was a beauty. Reminds me of Julius. Always when he thought we weren't looking, he was scheming to get out, even with his wing all messed up. Then we'd look in his box and he'd just stand there all innocent like. It was like, "We know what you were up to Julius so there's no need to pretend."   

I do hope Stinky has a change of heart and comes back.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sure she will be back. She can't find a better place to live, she will realize that very soon.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Oh Terry, I 'm so sorry Stinky took off. I hope she is only going to visit the old neighborhood to see who might still be around. Like you said, she perhaps had reasons she wasn't able to communicate.

It's been a tough couple of weeks hasn't it?

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, Stinky was back this morning and moseying around the backyard picking at this and that. She is an old girl and not the swiftest of birds but does fly well. Her downfall was her recovered broken leg from years ago that made her be just a step off of getting away from me. It took me 30-40 minutes to catch her this morning, but I did get her (actually, I think she just let me). She is now back in her little flock, and Darth Vader (her bad boy mate) was quite happy to see her.

Her little bit this morning made me late to an event and late in posting the polls for the picture competition since I had to RUN to make the event without posting the polls .. blame it ALL on Stinky ..

BUT, bless her little Stinky self, she is home! I am sooooo happy!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Stinky is forgiven.....

Glad she's back safe.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Sorry Terry, 

I haven't been on much lately and viewing all the posts in detail but I'm happy for you and Stinky. That is really something that she returned to you like she did and so quickly. It really amazes me how these pigeons can return home when they don't really and truly have their bearings about them. It's not like she was a free flying bird all along and got to know her surroundings and your home from the air. I guess the homing instinct is stronger and more powerful than any of us know.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Wooohooo! this has been a great day for many of our pidgies. Two lost ones found, and a fantastic rescue. It doesn't get much better.  (where is the confetti icon? ) and eases the pain of some of the losses.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEEHAW...yep, had a "feelin'" it was a little soon to push the panic button. 

Stinky just wanted a little "fly time"...

GREAT UPDATE, TERRY!! 

Thank you for letting us know!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank God! Thinking positive brings positive results and there's lots of positivity here so Stinky was bound to come back  I'm very happy she returned to you and is safe and sound where she belongs!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

OH HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN...!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great to hear Stinky decided to come back sooner then later. 
What a little stinker.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That was a quick vacation!  I'm SO glad she is back. I think she just wanted to see if "the grass was greener..." and it wasn't.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Great news Terry! 

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To heck with the polls! Getting Stinky back home, safe and sound, was what was important. She stayed out just long enough to get it out of her system and not long enough to get run down. Bet she has a lot to tell Darth Vader.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad Stinky made it back home. She's no dumby!! A night in the trees ain't all it's cracked up to be!! LOL


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Stinky the Brat Bird!!*  

Stinky was back in a winky because Stinky knows who loves her  

So glad to hear Stinky is safely back at home, Terry....

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Amazing Stinky*

HI TERRY, I was about to make a post on STINKY but desided to read the later posts and I was glad to see that STINKY came back.I had this happen to me on two times and the birds returned within three days,both birds were hens that were trained to another loft and both were old birds,in both cases they were mated and had raised young in my loft.I am aways amazed at how smart these birds are. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! Stinky and Darth Vader were snuggled up together this morning like two little lovebirds. I guess a short absence made the heart(s) grow fonder.  

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm so glad that Stinky is back! 

Margarret


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I can relate to that heart stopping moment when a bird gets out. (Shudder!) So glad your prodigal bird returned - what a relief!!! You know we all agree with your priorities!


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, I'm glad that by the time I read all the posts this story had a happy ending! When they do things like that it makes you wonder where they are happier...well I guess she told you by her coming back. Happiness to Stinky and Darth Vader always.


----------

